# Windows CE Toolkit for Visual Basic 6.0: Oct 8



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

This document will walk you through the creation of your first Microsoft® Windows® CE application written in Microsoft Visual Basic® and expects that you dont have a Windows CE device yet. Well help you set up an emulation environment and get you up and building your first database application quickly.

System Requirements

Windows CE, Visual Basic 6.0

Operating System - Windows CE

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?ReleaseID=43663&area=search&ordinal=10

Regards

eddie


----------

